# Stable size for a 17.2hh & 16.2hh



## FresianFan (9 January 2018)

I have been given the opportunity to move into some 12x12 stables but worry that they would be too small for a 17.2 and a 16.3hh any thoughts welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## Auslander (9 January 2018)

Thats the smallest I'd be comfortable with for big horses, but plenty of horses live in 12x12 stables very happily. As long as they have plenty of turnout, I'm sure they'll be fine. 
My stables are 12x12, and my open fronted bays are 12x14. The big guys look like they fit better in the bays, even though there's not a huge difference in size. They don't seem to have a preference though - they just like to be where the food is


----------



## FresianFan (9 January 2018)

Thanks Auslander, yeah my big lad will go anywhere as long as he has his food aswell lol xx


----------



## ihatework (9 January 2018)

Mine is in a 12x12, he is over 17hh and will prob end up 17.2hh.
In an ideal world I&#8217;d like a bigger stable but equally stable size is only one consideration when choosing a yard and there are other factors that can make a smaller stable an acceptable compromise


----------



## abbijay (9 January 2018)

I choose to keep my 18.1hh draught horse in an oversize stable (14x14) with half day t/o in winter but there are horses on my yard in 12x12s who are up to 18hh (tb/wb types). I guess it would depend on the build of the 17.2 for me: if it's very chunky and long I might view it differently to a short, skinny one. 
I certainly wouldn't be worrying about putting a 16.3hh in a 12x12!


----------



## ponios (11 January 2018)

I have a big lad and would say that 12x 12 is a bit on the tight side, but that's not to say I haven't seen big horses happy in this size box. 

Aside from horse finding it a little small I would probably be most worried about the mucking out, if yours produces as much fertiliser as mine does I wouldn't want to be mucking out a box with limited space and more chance of it getting stomped on!


----------

